# Best pet insurance for my puppy?



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm sure there are a million threads asking this same question but I couldn't find any. My 16 week old has been on VPI since I got her (their best plan), I just read the reviews about it and it seems like I made a bad decision.. Any suggestions from anyone whose experienced VPI or another good pet insurance 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

There are many threads on health insurance, here are some:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/159747-health-insurance-opinions-2.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/121293-health-insurance-dogs.html

I have Petplan and have been very happy with them.

Michaela


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

I went with Petplan based on research mostly from here.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Based on all of the research I've done and the research of others here, Petplan seems to be the lesser of the evils  And if you pay for the year in full, you get a okay discount, which helps. Stay with the 80%, as they don't pay more than that for specialist visits.


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

I wouldn't insure an animal. Insurance companies tend to look for any excuse not to 'pay out'. Any animal to an insurance company is probably a liability. 

I personally have no first hand experience with dogs, but I know with car insurance, they tend to try to pay out as little as possible.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

There was a story on the news I don't remember all the details I was busy doing stuff so my husband yelled out to me that its usually a waste of money and your better off setting up a bank account and put something in it every week. I was concidering getting insurance for my youngest dog but now I'm going to do a weekly deposit for vet bills in a separate account.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

PetPlan!


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

kiya said:


> There was a story on the news I don't remember all the details I was busy doing stuff so my husband yelled out to me that its usually a waste of money and your better off setting up a bank account and put something in it every week. I was concidering getting insurance for my youngest dog but now I'm going to do a weekly deposit for vet bills in a separate account.


Exactly. Setting funds where they have the ability to grow and mature for the life of the dog is a better idea. Or for use when there is emergency.

This is what people should do with kids as well.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

So, how much money would you guys suggest someone puts aside when the pup comes down with parvo @ nine weeks, followed by demodex mites, food & environmental allergies.

At one year of age she became very ill and her vet suggested an intestinal biopsy that went wrong (septic abdomen) and required emergency surgery and a four day stay at the hospital - total cost around $6,000 to save her life. 

It turned out that she has EPI that requires two bottles of Viokase per month for a total of $420 per month.

B12 deficiency that require weekly shots - $42 a week

Allergy injections - serum costs $380 and lasts about four months.

Total cost for Nikki in the first year alone was around $10,000 and treatment is required for life. 

Michaela


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

Heidigsd said:


> So, how much money would you guys suggest someone puts aside....


From all the financial advice books I have read. This depends on what your income is like, what you can afford to do. 

I love my dog. But he's still a dog. I'm not going to put a 2nd mortgage on the house to keep him alive. 

Emotions and money can be a scary thing.

I highly suggest reading Kevin O'leary's book "men, women and money", Robert Kiyosaki's, "Rich Dad Poor Dad", "cashflow quadrent", David Bach's, "the automatic millionaire". Just to name a few. 

In all of the situations where it talks about setting aside money for kids. You set up a 'college fund' for your puppy. but instead of college, its emergency fund. 

The worst that happens, the dog dies and you are left with some money to get a new dog, or pay down the mortgage or something.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Pet Policies*

I'm an independent insurance agent and work mostly in health insurance for small-busineses. I further restrict my practice to Texas.

So, what I say should be taken with a grain of salt if you live outside of Texas as the laws, although often similar, may differ from state to state.

As I do 20 times a day with human health insurance, I read the coverage details of several policies from several insurance companies. I was not impressed, as follows:

1) Many of them had annual and lifetime caps on benefits. Those sorts of caps are outlawed by Health Reform for human policies which is a very good thing. That helps people avoid medical bankruptcy.

2) Pet insurance is not regulated in Texas by the Dept. of Insurance. Given that the depredations of the insurance industry are often only resolved at that level buying pet insurance in Texas leaves you at the mercy of the insurer unless you call 1-800-4lawyer.

3) There were substantial restrictions on the amount of benefits for some common pet ailments.

4) I found the premium payments to be large relative to the amount of risk the insurer was taking with the policies I read.

Now, this may not be true of all policies. Again, I just looked at a few who advertised to me after we registered Zues with the AKC. But please be wary about the above negatives.

LF


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Walperstyle said:


> From all the financial advice books I have read. This depends on what your income is like, what you can afford to do.
> 
> I love my dog. But he's still a dog. I'm not going to put a 2nd mortgage on the house to keep him alive.
> 
> ...


I wasn't actually asking for advise but maybe you should read "The Total Money Makeover" by Dave Ramsey. 

After spending about $40,000 on my first GSD I would never own another one without insurance...period. My dogs are part of the family and instead of letting Nikki die so I can get a new one, I did what was necessary to save her life  

One time emergencies as well as chronic health issues can run into the thousands of dollars very quickly.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

*Rachell2313:* Lots of research on this topic has been done by another member on this board who is also in the insurance business. You can read some of it in the threads I posted or do an advanced search, his username is "*kr16*". If you have additional questions I am sure he wouldn't mind if you asked him.

I was trying to make a point in my previous post that putting up $100 a month or so isn't going to help much if you have a real emergency or lifelong issues with your dog(s). In our case Nikki's diet is also very expensive and the total for her care per month would be around $1,000 a month. I don't know many people who wouldn't have a hard time with this amount unless you're rich. 

Insurance isn't meant to be a savings account, in my case I wish I didn't need it at all and would gladly pay the premiums in exchange for a healthy dog


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

$40,000. As long as everyone is happy, and you can recover from the debt. 

I do have a question: Did you read the fine print on the insurance you have now? Did you disclose the issues you had with your dog to the insurance company? How did they determine her, as a liability? Do you pay some kind of higher fee for the insurance, or are they totally going to decline you if you have another issue.

I'd be very skeptical of insurance companies. They don't make money by paying out to everyone.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Walperstyle said:


> $40,000. As long as everyone is happy, and you can recover from the debt.
> 
> I do have a question: Did you read the fine print on the insurance you have now? Did you disclose the issues you had with your dog to the insurance company? How did they determine her, as a liability? Do you pay some kind of higher fee for the insurance, or are they totally going to decline you if you have another issue.
> 
> I'd be very skeptical of insurance companies. They don't make money by paying out to everyone.


I don't believe in debt...I pay cash 

I did lots of research before I decided on Petplan and been very happy with them. 

My first GSD "Heidi" wasn't insured.

Nikki, my current GSD, was signed up at six weeks old while still at the breeders, she doesn't have any pre-existing conditions.

I don't know what everyone else pays for premiums but mine has gone up about $4 per month each year, last year it was a little more but currently I pay $50 per month. 

Petplan has never declined to pay what is covered under her policy and Nikki is three years old.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I second petplan. Also had one dog without insurance, never again. But again, if dog is just a dog that is not worth much if sick then $100 a months fund will do.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Heidigsd said:


> I wasn't actually asking for advise but maybe you should read "The Total Money Makeover" by Dave Ramsey.
> 
> After spending about $40,000 on my first GSD I would never own another one without insurance...period. My dogs are part of the family and instead of letting Nikki die so I can get a new one, I did what was necessary to save her life
> 
> One time emergencies as well as chronic health issues can run into the thousands of dollars very quickly.


Wow, I'm a Dave Ramsey ELP, great advice


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Again, Petplan seems to be the lesser of the evils. I would recommend keeping your pup covered with insurance at least until he is a physically and mentally matured adult. Right now, he's a baby and you know how much mischief babies can get into...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That is my take as well. [at least get through puppy hood when the genetic issues may pop up] Petplan covers genetic issues and allows carry over year to year. I imagine the plan will get to be prohibitively expensive after awhile but for now they have a good reputation for doing what they say they will do. 

I would rather go two years and loose my money than use the plan but a few multi thousand dollar vet bills have taught me how quickly things rack up. Of course, they are not as good (higher copay) for ER vet as for chronic conditions but a lot better than nothing.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

kr16 said:


> Wow, I'm a Dave Ramsey ELP, great advice


I wonder what Dave would recommend?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Heidigsd said:


> I wonder what Dave would recommend?


He actually discuses this topic and his answer is not to have it. I have had discussions with his office over this and have told them I think he is wrong on this topic.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

kr16 said:


> He actually discuses this topic and his answer is not to have it. I have had discussions with his office over this and have told them I think he is wrong on this topic.


I agree with you kr16. We practice Dave Ramsey's methods but on the insurance issue, I would not be without insurance (health). Was it only Life Insurance that he talks about not having?

In regards to Pet insurance I too have PetPlan and am glad that I got it. 2 months after I purchased it my dog fractured his lower right canine, which cost about $1300.00. The insurance covered 80% of it and paid me within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Dave Ramsey does strongly believe in human health insurance if you read his page. He also supports a health care spending account but that may not be an option (I know I have two plans available through work and we ran the numbers everywhich way and the one NOT offering the HSA was a better deal. I would rather push that money into a retirement acct personally.

I agree in principle with saving for a dog injury but think for the first few years it makes sense - after that I am more likely looking at injuries but will probably just drop the copay then to 20% because that is where expenses are likely to be incurred.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Dave Ramsey does strongly believe in human health insurance if you read his page. He also supports a health care spending account but that may not be an option (I know I have two plans available through work and we ran the numbers everywhich way and the one NOT offering the HSA was a better deal. I would rather push that money into a retirement acct personally.
> 
> I agree in principle with saving for a dog injury but think for the first few years it makes sense - after that I am more likely looking at injuries but will probably just drop the copay then to 20% because that is where expenses are likely to be incurred.


I agree with you Nancy. I had an HSA option through my employer but would rather put that into my IRA. 

I can understand how people would rather put money into a health account for thier dog's medical expenses but the way I see it, unless you can put thousands of dollars into it initially then it's a matter of time before something unexpected happens and you need that money and a whole lot more to cover those expenses.


----------



## grace23 (Jan 26, 2012)

*There are options!*

Besides pet insurance, check out www.petassure.com. No limitations and low monthly rate!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Bear GSD said:


> I agree with you kr16. We practice Dave Ramsey's methods but on the insurance issue, I would not be without insurance (health). Was it only Life Insurance that he talks about not having?
> 
> In regards to Pet insurance I too have PetPlan and am glad that I got it. 2 months after I purchased it my dog fractured his lower right canine, which cost about $1300.00. The insurance covered 80% of it and paid me within 2-3 weeks.



Dave wants you to have a term life policy and he loves HSA health plans. Its our job to evaluate each person to see what may work. HSA's are not for everyone.
I love Dave but he is wrong on pet insurance.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

kr16 said:


> I love Dave but he is wrong on pet insurance.


Yes, he is wrong on this one. Tell him if he needs convincing just talk to us, we'll set him straight :laugh:


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

grace23 said:


> Besides pet insurance, check out Pet Insurance Alternative by Pet Assure ? Cat and Dog Pet Health Insurance. No limitations and low monthly rate!


I just called our vet...... and they participate. So If our paw/neuter surgery will cost $1000, this makes it $750. Totally worth it, at least for the first year! Thank you I did not know about this one.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Neko said:


> I just called our vet...... and they participate. So If our paw/neuter surgery will cost $1000, this makes it $750. Totally worth it, at least for the first year! Thank you I did not know about this one.


Grace just spams that link into every pet insurance topic. Looks, OK if your vet does participate. $99 to save $250 isn't to bad. Price is cheap. I would get this over VPI


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

kr16 said:


> Grace just spams that link into every pet insurance topic. Looks, OK if your vet does participate. $99 to save $250 isn't to bad. Price is cheap. I would get this over VPI


Meh, I spam PetPlan lol! Took me forver to figure out the right one. 
I think I am going to get this on top of our PetPlan. We have 2 things that PetPlan won't cover as preexisting, but this will help.


----------



## MilesDog (Apr 9, 2013)

*AKC Pet Healthcare Plan*

I *LOVE* the Wellness Plus Plan for my 1 year old German Shepard, Miles. It coveres all wellness including a titer and neuter. Their wellness was better than others because it does not have a limit for large dogs like the other insurances. In 2012, it saved me over $1000! Now that Miles is 2 I dropped to the Wellness Plan which covers the same except the neuter since he already got that. A great thing about the AKC Pet Healthcare Insurance is they cover all office visits and that ends up saving you a lot of $$$ in the long run. 

Here is their link if you need it. Pet Insurance Plans | AKC Pet Health Insurance for Dogs and Cats


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

MilesDog said:


> I *LOVE* the Wellness Plus Plan for my 1 year old German Shepard, Miles. It coveres all wellness including a titer and neuter. Their wellness was better than others because it does not have a limit for large dogs like the other insurances. In 2012, it saved me over $1000! Now that Miles is 2 I dropped to the Wellness Plan which covers the same except the neuter since he already got that. A great thing about the AKC Pet Healthcare Insurance is they cover all office visits and that ends up saving you a lot of $$$ in the long run.
> 
> Here is their link if you need it. Pet Insurance Plans | AKC Pet Health Insurance for Dogs and Cats


I think I already ripped this plan apart in this forum. 

This is based on their two best plans. The major medical portion is sketchy has unknowns until you sign up and get the contract. It gets worse on the lower plans with Max payouts per incident. 

The declaration page will tell it all. Once I see they have a menu, I stop, its not for me.

Not sure why I am bothering is this a joke? $164.50 for my 2 year old male, wow, ahahahahaha. With that being said its $110 more a month than my petplan policy to get the free wellness. Pay $1320 extra to get maybe $1000 in benefits per year. $960 more a year if I drop one plan down.

It has restrictions which are not listed. What they list as coverage would be around 1k tops in cost from my vet without the spaying.

*Wellness Plus Plan includes:*
Annual wellness exams
Routine vaccinations
Flea, tick and heartworm medications
Deworming
Routine diagnostic tests (Fecal testing, Heartworm test)
Routine dental cleaning
Spaying and neutering
Vaccine Titers (in place of vaccines)
*Monetary limits apply. Co-pay and deductible apply*

Titers will be allowed, up to a maximum of sixty five dollars ($65) in place of above listed vaccinations. If the 
results of the titer determine the vaccination is needed, no additional benefits will be allowed for vaccines and 
the policyholder will be responsible for those charges.

God forbid something goes wrong with health its not great, it may be awful not sure, since its another plan that has a declaration page of what it pays per incident. 

It pays and up to $5,000 max only for one thing. This doesn't matter, if the declaration page has its own max pay out per incident but 5k is the most.

I would love to see if its as bad as VPI's but its not on their website, another flag to keep away from.

*Exclusion *

A below under exclusions, can be just about anything they do not feel like covering. Doesn't cover hips or elbow dysplasia

*Also these exclusions*

8. Conditions excluded: 
*a) Congenital and inherited conditions*
b) aberrant cilia 
c) dermoid 
d) distichiasis 
e) entropion/ectropion
f) Chronic Degenerative Radiculomyelopathy (CDRM)
g) deciduous teeth 
h) diabetes 
i) elbow dysplasia, Fragmented Coronoid Process (FCP), Ununited Aconeal Process (UAP)
j) hip dysplasia
k) obesity (not due to an underlying medical condition) 
l) Osteochondritis Dissecans (OCD) (including but not limited to the hock, elbow, carpus and shoulder)
m) osteoarthritis
n) brachycephalic syndrome
o) spondylosis
p) Von Willebrand’s disease
q) luxating patella
r) umbilical hernia


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

kr16, thank you by the way =) I love it when you step in for this insurance stuff, I was a clueless puppy when it came down to choosing one.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Dave and HSAs*



kr16 said:


> Dave wants you to have a term life policy and he loves HSA health plans. Its our job to evaluate each person to see what may work. HSA's are not for everyone.
> I love Dave but he is wrong on pet insurance.


He's wrong on HSAs too.

See here: Health Savings Accounts

The article is entitled _Shop While You Drop_. It alludes to the fact that HSAs may kill you.

LF


----------



## Oberan's Dad (Feb 20, 2013)

So I've looked at the threads and was 99% sure I was going with pet plan based on reviews here. But I took a second look and healthy paws looks better to me? Doesn't seem to get much attention here but some of the old forum links don't seem to work so I could have missed it. Has anyone compared the two? And if so what tipped the scale in favor of either plan?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Longfisher said:


> He's wrong on HSAs too.
> 
> See here: Health Savings Accounts
> 
> ...



Your an agent and your linking me to that article? Its all from 6 years ago and its nonsense.

Not true at all, HSA's are just the separate bank account, the plans with a real company are full fledged health plans.

Dave is right on these. The real companies plans are simple to understand but not simple in what they cover.

I doubt that article was written by a licensed agent. They are wrong on way to many things to discuss. Its a biased written article which talks about color and people not having health insurance..


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Oberan's Dad said:


> So I've looked at the threads and was 99% sure I was going with pet plan based on reviews here. But I took a second look and healthy paws looks better to me? Doesn't seem to get much attention here but some of the old forum links don't seem to work so I could have missed it. Has anyone compared the two? And if so what tipped the scale in favor of either plan?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


they don't cover genetic, hereditary, so if ever hip problems, you will be out of luck.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Oberan's Dad said:


> So I've looked at the threads and was 99% sure I was going with pet plan based on reviews here. But I took a second look and healthy paws looks better to me? Doesn't seem to get much attention here but some of the old forum links don't seem to work so I could have missed it. Has anyone compared the two? And if so what tipped the scale in favor of either plan?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Healthy Paws

They do cover genetic, hereditary, and hips. Hips only for dogs 6 and under but the next line may scare me off.

*d. Illness related to hip dysplasia that occurs or recurs within the first twelve (12) months following the
pet policy effective date.*

This line is bad also

We rely on the statements you made in the application. Upon your payment of the premiums when due, we will provide coverage as specifically described in this policy for your pet *as shown on the declarations page.*

This plan looks good, very small amount of exclusions. The deductible is calendar year, that's good also. Prices are in line with others. I really need to see the declaration page since it is part of the contract. Without that I cannot give a thumbs up or down. But by what I see so far I like it.
This is an important piece to this policy, "the declarations page". This is no where to be found on their website. This may have maximums per sickness, no idea until I see this. Also the hips are something it reads they do not want to cover although they say they will. No one should consider this if the dogs over 6 years old. Also working dogs need not to apply.

LIFETIME LIMIT
: The maximum amount you may claim while coverage is in force with respect to any one pet

for
veterinary treatment over the lifetime of that pet. The Lifetime Limit is shown on the *declarations page.*

Subject to the maximum lifetime limit, there are no limits per claim or per year.


15 day waiting period

Illness
related to hip dysplasia that occurs or recurs within the first twelve (12) months following the pet policy

effective date

LIMITATIONS
a. A
pet less than six (6) years of age on the date of enrollment must have undergone a complete clinical
examination. The exam must have taken place either in the twelve (12) months prior to the pet’s policy
effective date, or within fifteen (15) days following the pet’s policy effective date. A pet six (6) years of age
or greater on the date of enrollment must have undergone a complete clinical examination. The exam must
take place either within thirty (30) days prior to the pet’s policy effective date, or within fifteen (15) days
following the pet’s policy effective date. Your failure to submit your pet to a complete clinical examination

may void the policy. If the policy is voided, the policy premium will be refunded.
b. For a
pet less than (6) years of age on the date of enrollment, no coverage shall apply for illness related to
hip dysplasia, unless the pet has undergone a complete physical hip exam as required by us within twelve
(12) months following the pet’s policy effective date.
c. For pets six (6) years of age or greater on the date of enrollment, no coverage shall apply for illness related
to hip dysplasia.
d. For working pets, no coverage shall apply for any condition resulting from activities related to racing,

breeding, law enforcement, guarding or for any commercial use.


----------



## grace23 (Jan 26, 2012)

There are options! Check out Pet Insurance Alternative by Pet Assure ? Cat and Dog Pet Health Insurance


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

lol


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

grace23 said:


> There are options! Check out Pet Insurance Alternative by Pet Assure ? Cat and Dog Pet Health Insurance



Grace do you get commission on your link? Does it have a built in code?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

kr16 said:


> Grace do you get commission on your link? Does it have a built in code?


Nope no tracking attached to this one, so if she is trying to get commission than she has a wrong link =(


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

kr16, it's not in the States but could you "rip apart" this one and let me know what you think of it (when you get some time)?

Pet Insurance | Canada Health Insurance for Dogs and Cats

I know they also offer it in the US but I was wondering what your thoughts are on the Canadian Version.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sibze said:


> kr16, it's not in the States but could you "rip apart" this one and let me know what you think of it (when you get some time)?
> 
> Pet Insurance | Canada Health Insurance for Dogs and Cats
> 
> I know they also offer it in the US but I was wondering what your thoughts are on the Canadian Version.


 I will look at this to make sure its not different from here/

Truepanion changed some things since I first looked at them a few years ago. They have some options you may need to add if your dog is not fixed and the hips are additional.

They became more expensive than petplan. I will get to this later, dinner time.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sibze said:


> kr16, it's not in the States but could you "rip apart" this one and let me know what you think of it (when you get some time)?
> 
> Pet Insurance | Canada Health Insurance for Dogs and Cats
> 
> I know they also offer it in the US but I was wondering what your thoughts are on the Canadian Version.


https://content.trupanion.com/files/trupanionpolicy2013.pdf

If your dog is not fixed before its first birthday do not consider this. 

After that, if your OK with some of the things I pointed out below, they are a great company. It does not mention hips anywhere so that is probably a good thing. No exclusions, hopefully. I wish rider A was just part of the package.

Some little things. I Do not like being forced to get some vaccines. You also have to get a teeth exam once a year, no big deal on that. Make sure its documented on the charts.

*b. Your pet must have an annual dental examination and, if recommended, prophylaxis *
(defined as ultrasonic scaling and polishing of the teeth). You must follow your 
veterinarian’s advice about dental care and treatment. Subject to the terms and 
conditions of this policy, we will pay dental claims if you comply with these 
requirements.
* c. You must keep your pet vaccinated against the following:
(1) Dogs – Distemper, hepatitis, parainfluenza, parvovirus, rabies and any other 
condition for which vaccination has been recommended by your vet.*

This I do not like either. I swayed away from Truepanion since I am in no rush to fix my boy.

You can get a breeder rider for extra money in the USA to avoid this clause. I do not see it on the Canadian one. If its a problem call and ask.

*d. You must arrange for your pet to be neutered or spayed prior to its first birthday. If you 
do not comply, no coverage shall apply for illness related to prostate problems, 
hormonal skin conditions, perianal hernias, testicular tumors, perianal tumors, 
mammary tumors, uterine and ovarian conditions, birthing, or injury due to fighting, 
collision with a motor vehicle, or aggressive behavior. This stipulation does not apply 
to pets where the timing of being spayed or neutered was in conjunction with their 
veterinarian’s medical recommendations, or to pets spayed or neutered within 60 days 
of being adopted.*

Your core policy includes:

Accidents
Illnesses
Hereditary1 Conditions
Congenital Conditions
Diagnostic Tests
Surgeries
Medications
Hospital Stays
Veterinary Supplements

Underwritten by Omega General Insurance Company same as the USA branch


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you so much! Your a great asset to this forum. Not many people would do that for someone. I really appreciate it!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sibze said:


> Thank you so much! Your a great asset to this forum. Not many people would do that for someone. I really appreciate it!



Your very welcome. I look at these things a lot so it is easier for me to pick up things. Im sure I miss stuff as well. I do this all day long on the human end so its pretty easy for me and I don't mind.

I have asked the admins here to do a sticky on this topic. I would have to clean them up and look at a few who may have changed.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok....I know old thread but I'm debating trupanion vs petplan

My dog is a rottie/gsd mix 50/50 ..she's about 20 months old and spayed.

if i get a quote for both at $200 deductible and 90 percent reimbursement I'm looking at less than a dollar difference. (bronze petplan)

the no limits makes me think trupanion is a better deal..but is it?


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

I have PetPlan for my puppy Havoc.....


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Montu said:


> Ok....I know old thread but I'm debating trupanion vs petplan
> 
> My dog is a rottie/gsd mix 50/50 ..she's about 20 months old and spayed.
> 
> ...


They are both good. See if your vet is on trupanion website. Trupanion has changed since I first reviewed them all. They have hip coverage now and you can get a rider if your dog is not fixed. Petplan has been amazing for me paid another 800 last week for yet another claim. 

Veterinary Clinics and Pet Hospitals ? Trupanion Vet Directory


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

This + This = Great! =)


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

For what it's worth just thought I'd chime in. I signed up with Trupanion, their core policy covers hip dysplasia now and their customer service seems good. Haven't had to use them yet (fingers crossed). 

My thoughts on the basic insurance question... we dropped thousands of dollars on our previous dog just in diagnostic testing....that's not even counting surgery,etc. Of course we'd do the best for our dog but it was emotionally difficult and making decisions about money was very difficult in that frame of mind. It would have helped to have insurance. So with the new pup we chose to sign up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

kr16 said:


> They are both good. See if your vet is on trupanion website. Trupanion has changed since I first reviewed them all. They have hip coverage now and you can get a rider if your dog is not fixed. Petplan has been amazing for me paid another 800 last week for yet another claim.
> 
> Veterinary Clinics and Pet Hospitals ? Trupanion Vet Directory


yep they are on there ..I called my vet and they say they know a lot of their clients have trupanion 

for the samw price I guess the better choice for me then is trupanion? 

thanks for the info guys


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

An important thing with Petplan is to realize my biggest bucks have been spent at Veterinary Specialists or the Doggy ER. The copay for these services is minimum 20%. You can get a plan with no pay, deductable only for the primary vet but not the ER vet.

But, too many good reviews. VPI not so. I had VPI and I felt it was not worth it.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

^
good point, 

I think with trupanion everything is 10 percent copay...can some one confirm?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Montu said:


> ^
> good point,
> 
> I think with trupanion everything is 10 percent copay...can some one confirm?



Here is a sample policy not including NY and PR

https://content.trupanion.com/files/trupanion-pet-insurance-sample-policy-510.pdf

The clause in conditions not covered #4 is scary and the non neutering clause is sill in there under things you must do (D). That is what kept me away from this plan


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

kr16 said:


> Here is a sample policy not including NY and PR
> 
> https://content.trupanion.com/files/trupanion-pet-insurance-sample-policy-510.pdf
> 
> The clause in conditions not covered #4 is scary and the non neutering clause is sill in there under things you must do (D). That is what kept me away from this plan


Thank You..that is pretty scary


----------



## grace23 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Alternative to Pet Insurance*

i have pet assure, which is a discount plan. it works great because i don't have to wait to get reimbursed or worry about any pre-existing conditions. check it out: www.petassure.com


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Neko said:


> This + This = Great! =)




I agree with gracie, but pet-assure alone does not cover most services, just discounts nail trimming and office visit. I still have it, but I don't think its a good idea to have it alone. We are going to a specialist tomorrow and this will cost over a thousand. They don't take petassure for special procedures and that's where insurance helps the most.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

I think I'm going to go with petplan. I should go with the 80% copay because of the specialist minimum? And I don't have anything to worry about with spay/neuter? I'll be signing up a puppy soon that is now 6 weeks old.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Also - do the premiums increase yearly based on the age of your dog or how does that work? Is there anyway to know how much it will increase?


----------



## dioworld (Feb 1, 2012)

I have petplan as well, i initially thought putting aside some money for vet
But it's easier to said than done
Let's say you put $50 a month, on year 2 , your dog needs a surgery cost maybe $5000, so over the 3 yrs you saved $1200, you still have to come up with $3800.


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

One thing that can be assured, insurance companies are for profit. On average, they take in much more in premiums than they pay out. If insurance saved most folks money, there would not be insurance. It is that simple. 

Savings accounts earn you interest. Something to think about.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Everyone uses the "insurance companies are in it to make a profit argument". All businesses are out there to make a profit. I wouldn't even think of giving up my health insurance, they make a lot more profit then Petplan does. ****, you don't think the banks are making money on your savings accounts? They make more money with your money then you do.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Omar Little said:


> Everyone uses the "insurance companies are in it to make a profit argument". All businesses are out there to make a profit. I wouldn't even think of giving up my health insurance, they make a lot more profit then Petplan does. ****, you don't think the banks are making money on your savings accounts? They make more money with your money then you do.


:thumbup:


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Omar Little said:


> Everyone uses the "insurance companies are in it to make a profit argument". All businesses are out there to make a profit. I wouldn't even think of giving up my health insurance, they make a lot more profit then Petplan does. ****, you don't think the banks are making money on your savings accounts? They make more money with your money then you do.



Actually Petplan is owned by Allianz they make more than anyone. 

But I agree with what you said. And with the 3% you can make in a bank or the 50% you can lose in one day in the market, I will stick with Pet Plan. I paid 300 so far this year and got back around 4k.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Insurance is like slot machines, except the state limits slot profits to a much lower level. How do you think the average person will benefit? Its impossible.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Omar Little said:


> I think I'm going to go with petplan. I should go with the 80% copay because of the specialist minimum? And I don't have anything to worry about with spay/neuter? I'll be signing up a puppy soon that is now 6 weeks old.


do it now, before you get the pup. there is 2 week grace period. Our pup got giardia so it became a preexisting condition before insurance and wont be covered for over a year. When we get our next puppy, I will get insurance the day the puppy is born. Nothing will be preexisting and congenital will be covered as well.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Neko said:


> do it now, before you get the pup. there is 2 week grace period. Our pup got giardia so it became a preexisting condition before insurance and wont be covered for over a year. When we get our next puppy, I will get insurance the day the puppy is born. Nothing will be preexisting and congenital will be covered as well.


Agree! I signed up Nikki when she was six weeks old and I am glad I did, since she came down with parvo 10 days after she came home  

Neko...do you actually know if you can insure a puppy at birth? PetPlan told me six weeks was the earliest.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

They do not cover Giardia, there is a vaccination for this

*Treatments or preventive treatments for parasites or conditions
related to parasites (internal or external) unless there is no
preventive medication for the parasite including but not limited to:*



Neko said:


> do it now, before you get the pup. there is 2 week grace period. Our pup got giardia so it became a preexisting condition before insurance and wont be covered for over a year. When we get our next puppy, I will get insurance the day the puppy is born. Nothing will be preexisting and congenital will be covered as well.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Heidigsd said:


> Agree! I signed up Nikki when she was six weeks old and I am glad I did, since she came down with parvo 10 days after she came home
> 
> Neko...do you actually know if you can insure a puppy at birth? PetPlan told me six weeks was the earliest.


Someone told me they did it, but I guess I should of looked at it =)


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Neko said:


> Someone told me they did it, but I guess I should of looked at it =)


That is what I am for.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

kr16 said:


> That is what I am for.


yep!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

jocoyn said:


> An important thing with Petplan is to realize my biggest bucks have been spent at Veterinary Specialists or the *Doggy ER. The copay for these services is minimum 20%*. You can get a plan with no pay, deductable only for the primary vet but not the ER vet.


My policy defines the following: 

"Specialized Treatment(s)- Any veterinary treatment administered by a 
specialist vet or at a specialist or referral veterinary
facility, *after hours veterinary facility*, or accredited school/college of veterinary medicine. 

A twenty (20) % co-pay as stated on your Declarations Page will automatically apply to covered claims in the event that

 
a. Your pet receives specialized treatment (except if treated by your primary vet).
b.You take your pet to an emergency care veterinary facility (*except for a life-saving emergency consultation).*
c.You take your pet to an after hours veterinary facility (*except for a life-saving emergency consultation).*
d.You take your pet to an accredited school/college of veterinary medicine."


So if you took your pet for a true emergency it would be covered just like your normal vet, correct? As in my plan is 100% after I pay $200- if it was a true emergency I would only be in for the $200 is how I read it. 

Also our vet does procedures that a specialist does, he did Penny's meniscal surgery in her knee- so for me at least for now the less co pay was better, paying 20% of normal services, medications etc can get expensive. When starting with a pup I wanted more coverage until i knew he wouldn't have a lifelong condition. Like the dogs that have panno or epi- those require lifelong meds- I figured I would start high then go down if needed as you cannot easily increase later on. The monthly amount difference was so little in between the coverages for a young dog.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, you are correct, true life saving emergencies will have the same co insurance. . 

One thing thu you can change your plan for better or worse even if your dog developed pre existing coverages.

This is from Petplan

No, there won’t be any problems because you are just changing your coverage plan. You are still getting continuous coverage. As long as there are no lapse in coverage due to non-payment, any conditions we have covered before will be covered for life. I hope this answers your question. Let me know if you need further assistance. Have a great day!








natalie559 said:


> My policy defines the following:
> 
> "Specialized Treatment(s)- Any veterinary treatment administered by a
> specialist vet or at a specialist or referral veterinary
> ...


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

kr16 said:


> One thing thu you can change your plan for better or worse even if your dog developed pre existing coverages.
> 
> This is from Petplan
> 
> No, there won’t be any problems because you are just changing your coverage plan. You are still getting continuous coverage. As long as there are no lapse in coverage due to non-payment, any conditions we have covered before will be covered for life. I hope this answers your question. Let me know if you need further assistance. Have a great day!


Thanks for the answer on the ER charges.

So you are saying if I started with a 20% coinsurance and find out my dog has dysplasia or epi and I decide I want more coverage, say 0% coinsurance, that I could change my plan and they would cover the costs 100% after my deductible? I find that hard to believe as I thought I had read that if you want to up your coverage that they do a medical history. . .say it is correct and they'll continue to cover you- would the known condition be covered be at the old coinsurance % or the new %?


----------



## Contrary (Jun 12, 2013)

kr16 said:


> They do not cover Giardia, there is a vaccination for this
> 
> *Treatments or preventive treatments for parasites or conditions
> related to parasites (internal or external) unless there is no
> preventive medication for the parasite including but not limited to:*


I read that the giardia vaccine was discontinued in 2009, and wasn't a preventative vaccine, it was part of the treatment. Is that not still the case?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I find it hard to believe. I am going through that with them right now. I am upgrading my plan and I have sent three emails asking are you sure they wont exclude anything. They say no. 

I haven't done the upgrade yet since I never trust what is being told to me. I do have it in an email from one of there people Im still leary

I know no health insurance company ever lets you lower your deductible even if your healthy.



natalie559 said:


> Thanks for the answer on the ER charges.
> 
> So you are saying if I started with a 20% coinsurance and find out my dog has dysplasia or epi and I decide I want more coverage, say 0% coinsurance, that I could change my plan and they would cover the costs 100% after my deductible? I find that hard to believe as I thought I had read that if you want to up your coverage that they do a medical history. . .say it is correct and they'll continue to cover you- would the known condition be covered be at the old coinsurance % or the new %?


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I was tempted to change the deductible on my policy but decided to leave everything as is


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not sure on that vaccine. I read it was preventative and couldn't cure it. I will re google that since we both have pups with Giardia.

I wont be at the vet until next week, Unfortunately your there to much, ask them about that vaccine. 

Hope Storm is doing better




Contrary said:


> I read that the giardia vaccine was discontinued in 2009, and wasn't a preventative vaccine, it was part of the treatment. Is that not still the case?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

So, Petplan told me on the phone that they do cover it and vets don't recommend that vaccine. If you get a pup with Giardia, they only cover it 12 month after infection has been cleared, and it's re emerges. If it starts after the insurance is kicked in than they cover it from the start.


----------

